# Been a while for the MA/NH/CT people?



## PariahDM (May 12, 2011)

I looked through a few pages of this section.

The Smokey Pilgrim looks like it is gone forever. With that, it looks like it has been a very long time since so much as a quick sit and smoke was announced.

Is there a lack of people in the area or interest? I do not really fit the bill to try and organize anything.


----------

